# 1911 Gunsmith



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been told there is a guy here locally that specializes in customizing & gun smithing on 1911's. I was told he is a little younger, late 20's-30's & does great work. Does anybody know who I am talking about or how to get in touch with him.

Or if you know of anybody else that does good work with 1911's please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

*1911*

Yaker, I own Gulf Coast Outfitters and have partnered up with a local gun guy here in Navarre, he does do 1911's, what specifically do you need done? Steve


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm wanting a total refacing. I love my gun, it was my 1st gun I ever bought. Saved up the $1200 for it when I was 18 & now it's my conceal carry. Now my I want to make it more reliable (fit slide & frame, trigger work, ejection port, ect.) and I also want the frame & slide refinished. My taste has change & matured as far as what I wanted my gun to look like from when I bought it till now. I love the classic color case look on the 1911's that's what I want to go with.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I will see what he can do, classic rebluing.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaker88 said:


> I have been told there is a guy here locally that specializes in customizing & gun smithing on 1911's. I was told he is a little younger, late 20's-30's & does great work. Does anybody know who I am talking about or how to get in touch with him.
> 
> Or if you know of anybody else that does good work with 1911's please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


You are probably referring to Patrick Bussey 850-450-6101 he is a second generation 1911 master... He has done work for me also... His forum name is mongoose45 on here... Give him a call he will hook you up... His shop is in east Milton....


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome thanks Mullet, what kind of work has he done for you?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaker88 said:


> Awesome thanks Mullet, what kind of work has he done for you?


He totally reworked the internals on my Springfield GI... Prices were not bad either... He knows guns but he is an artist with a 1911...

Here ya go...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/local-firearms-training-facility-instructor-108453/


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Not sure what you want accuracy wise but, if he is one of those "magicians" who can fit a quality barrel and send you home with a 1911 that will shoot inside of 1" at 25 yards, you might want to look at him fitting you up with a Kart barrel. I had an old Colt Commander that was a mess. We had a master gunsmith in Jax back then and he stuck in a Kart barrel he cut down for me (had holes for a compensator) and it became a tackdriver. There are other barrels that will do as well. My son has an old series 70 that I sent to Briley and I have a Kimber I had Ed Brown rebarrel (went to from 2-3" at 25 to less than an inch). A well fitted custom barrel can make those old 1911's shine. I only mentioned the Kart since they were the most reasonable and as accurate as any. Not a big thing if you just want something for self defense but, it is always fun to take a 1911 to a gun range and see the expressions when you put 5 or 10 rounds in a small hole. There are guys who do that offhand, I always use sand bags. Good, properly fitted barrel, a nice crisp trigger and some good sights and the 1911 can't be beat.


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

If you have a 1911 the only gunsmith to bring it too is Alan at Ole Frontier Gunsmith. He is on Hwy 29 just before West Roberts on the left if you are heading north.


----------

